# Is there any interest in Box Elder wood?



## Wife'nHubby

If anyone is interested please pm me.

Shari


----------



## deeker

*Box elder pics*

Look at the burls and closer at the bottom of the tree, bandsaw killer there.





Think any would be good for carving? Needs to be cut down.




Kevin


----------



## Inspired by God

*Oh My Yes*

Box Elder is considered the poor mans Maple, BUT it sometimes has the most wonderful flame pattern in it. The burls at the bottom of the tree should be very dense and will turn very nicely on a lathe when dry. When it's green wood it will carve easily also. I really wish I lived closer. I would cut and remove it in a heartbeat for the wood.

God Bless and good luck
:jawdrop:


----------



## aquan8tor

Now THAT would make some pretty bowls!!!!!!!!!


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------

